# Hello



## Broken4321 (Jul 12, 2020)

Joining just to vent I guess I don’t know. 

thanks


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey Broken4321, welcome to TAM. Lots of good folks here who can listen and offer help.... Vent away!


----------

